
Show HN: I made this website, thoughts? - ahmadbannout
http://www.addekt.com/
======
philippz
Wow, another web directory? :) A HN curated website-directory is a nice idea
though.

Which kind of feedback do you want to have?

* SSL missing (It's free today -> letsencrypt)

* Your URL structure looks half-baked /index.php/category/social/ (remove the index.php to have clean URIs)

* The website is way too bloated with scripts and external files. Merge them, remove some effects/plugins or improve initial website load by utilizing HTTP2.

* Impressum missing

I stop here because it would get to detailed. You might want to implement a
feedback widget like STOMT: [https://github.com/stomt/stomt-javascript-
sdk](https://github.com/stomt/stomt-javascript-sdk) That way you can collect
feedback and improve the website over time together with a community.

------
louisdebroglie
Don't really see the need of those buggy effects. It really bogs down
performance. You can easily tell us the info that you want through a more
lightweight design. Just look at Hacker News website and how simple and
awesome it is. There isn't really a need for bloated effects in my opinion.

------
ahmadbannout
I'm secretly hoping for the HN community to take use of this opportunity and
share our knowledge of the best websites out there among each other via this
website, especially in the 'technology' category.

